# Hypothetical.... engine question



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok Here's the deal...

I've got a mutt of a car. Its technically a 1967 Tempest, but there are LeMans badges on the rear and GTO/400 badges up front. I think some of the body panels are from another car as well.

The engine and tranny aren't original to the car either.

Anyway... There isn't much other than the interior that is original to the car.

Now... Here's the question.... What's the best bang for the buck when it comes to putting a modern engine into the car?

Purely hypothetical.... I don't know if I'll ever have the funds to do this but I'm thinking a fuel injected big block Chevy is the route to go.

I know I won't be hurting it's value by ditching the Pontiac 400 motor(which is well worn) and going for something that can run on regular gas.

Thoughts?


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Modern engine bang for the buck? LS1, LS2, LS6, LQ4, L92, etc. Forget the BBC stuff, not cheap, heavy, and you can get the same mileage and power easily with a stroked 400 Pontiac for less coin. If I wasnt going to a hydraulic roller cam in my latest 455 it would only be costing me $3000 to make about 500-550hp, and that is with a new crank kit. You could duplicate it for right around $4500 if you dont have any Pontiac engine cores laying around.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

For what it would cost to buy an used LS1 and transmission, custom headers, custom radiator, conversion fuel tank with fuel pump and spend all the time installing all that plus a computer, you can rebuild the engine you have for today's fuel, put an overdrive automatic behind it for better performance and mileage and have money left over for a burger and malt at the local Sonic....nothing hypothetical about that at all. 

I did an LS1/4L60e conversion on a '69 Camaro last summer for a guy.......12k with parts and labor......oh yeah, some of that was a complete new wiring harness too for safety but he got a steal on the labor for 3 months of work by 2 people....2k. Everything was top shelf for him too but you get the idea. Scrounging for used parts over time and doing all the labor yourself could nearly cut that amount in half, but it's still more than working with what you already have.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

PnN, Where have you been......?? Eric:cheers BTW: mutts make the best pets!


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Never send a boy to do a MAN'S job... A modern 461 Pontiac will SMOKE a similar build, regardless of engine "family". Nothing "cheap" about BBCs OR LSx transplants. 

Where this "Chevy is better" mentality comes from, I can't say. Never forget: GTO did NOT get it's reputation from LOSING to SS396... Now that the aftermarket has "stepped up" with good parts for the Pontiac, the Chevy is again, "second banana". 

Jim


----------



## wildj82 (May 1, 2010)

If I was i need of a motor I would go this route. lenwilliamsautomachine.com/


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Len's a good one, alright!

Jim


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

wildj82 said:


> If I was i need of a motor I would go this route. lenwilliamsautomachine.com/


Len Willams Auto Machine


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Mr. P-Body said:


> Never send a boy to do a MAN'S job... A modern 461 Pontiac will SMOKE a similar build, regardless of engine "family". Nothing "cheap" about BBCs OR LSx transplants.
> 
> Where this "Chevy is better" mentality comes from, I can't say. Never forget: GTO did NOT get it's reputation from LOSING to SS396... Now that the aftermarket has "stepped up" with good parts for the Pontiac, the Chevy is again, "second banana".
> 
> Jim


:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree No way would I even think about putting a ::cough spit:: chevy engine (old or new) into a Pontiac. You've already got a 400 --- if the block is good, then it's a terrific starting point for a 461.

That's my opinion, since you asked , but still - you're paying the bills so you get to decide what you'd like best.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Pisn', these guys are steering you in the right direction. Why downgrade to a Chevy? The last Chevy powered Pontiac I enjoyed was a '67 Firebird with a "375HP 396".....I blew his doors off with my bone stock, burnt- exhaust- valve- in #1- cylinder '67 GTO convertible with over 170,000 miles on the clock. "We're your friends.....we're not like the others......." Go Pontiac for the best value all around.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr. P-Body said:


> Never send a boy to do a MAN'S job... A modern 461 Pontiac will SMOKE a similar build, regardless of engine "family". Nothing "cheap" about BBCs OR LSx transplants.
> 
> Where this "Chevy is better" mentality comes from, I can't say. Never forget: GTO did NOT get it's reputation from LOSING to SS396... Now that the aftermarket has "stepped up" with good parts for the Pontiac, the Chevy is again, "second banana".
> 
> Jim


This is how I feel about it too, but I would rather see someone put an LSx engine in something than your typical belly button mouse or BBC. Apparently I can build stuff cheaper than most, probably because the only thing I farm out is machine work, and I can make quite a few things that others tend to buy. However, P-body is exactly right that a 461-467 street engine will walk all over a similarly priced chevy, up to around 750hp, then it costs about the same to build either one.

You can run mid 12s to high 11s easily with a iron headed 455, mild converter, highway gears, and a hydraulic flat tappet cam. I cant even count how many chevy drivers told me I would go faster with an orange engine, and then saw Formula or GTO taillights. They would always ask how much I was sprayin, and call BS when I told them it was N/A and had less than $3000 in the engine.

But sure, believe the hype, assume a chevy is faster because everyone says so. Take advantage of what a 400 or 455 has to offer instead of trying to make it run like a 350 with deep gears, lots of stall, and a huge cam, and you will really enjoy that engine.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I could have got a Chevy 572 crate motor, new in the bag, delivered to my garage for $10,500........I did the right thing......went with the Pontiac motor.....don't fall victim to that temptation son......arty:


----------

